# Tuning an Allroad



## Cire749 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just bought my first All road, and I'm really happy with the vehicle so far. I was just curious what some options for tuning are? I've checked out what the MMT company has to offer, but want to know what else is out there? Any and all suggestions would be appreciated.
thanks
ew
PS- I have a 04 with the 2.7 bi-turbo. I hear that engine is grea, and can be tuned nicely!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Tuning an Allroad (Cire749)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3116655


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Tuning an Allroad (diive4sho)*

uh-humm, you mean allroad. How does a hole shot start and various rolling speed starts against a c5 corvette and seeing the corvette in your rearview mirror sound? Same 2.7T as in an S4, so you can do quite a bit.


----------



## Cire749 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Tuning an Allroad (eurocarzrule44)*

So please explain to the neophyte what you mean by "Hole shot " and "rolling start" mean exactly. 
thanks


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Tuning an Allroad (Cire749)*

"hole shot", "from a dig", and "real racing" are all synonyms for racing from a stand still position...(ie..not rolling)
"rollracing", "20 roll, 30 roll 40 roll, and my favorite 75 roll" all mean that you are going to line up side by side and race with the cars already moving..
I'll race either way...from a dig i'll stick a 1.9 60' and from a roll the allroad is a highway pullin monster...either way i will win


----------



## Cire749 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the input.... What mods have you done to your allroad?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Cire749)*

APR 93 octane chip...evolution motorsport Diverter valves, samco throttle body boot, raxle axles, stoptech stage 2 brake upgrade, homemade intake with heatshield, orange reflector removed from headlights, full interior and exterior baak2basics led light upgrade, lowered 25mm all the way around with vagcom (402 mod), RNS-E Navigation retrofit, window with remote vagcom mod, oem trunk mat and oem all weather mats, oem load bars and roof basket, and a dayco roof box.....some other stuff but i can't think of it all


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

blah... slow.








at this point.. you need at least RS4 intercoolers... if not a full RS4 turbo setup


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

pssshhh rs4...you mean that old hat setup that everyone and their mother has.....It's all about the RS6 buddy


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*








you're going to do the two cylinder addition mod?!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

I have a drill press you know....


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Tuning an Allroad (diive4sho)*









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3373044


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Tuning an Allroad (bhb399mm)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1730602


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Tuning an Allroad (diive4sho)*

to the OP....pretty much anything that can be done to a b5 s4 (same motor) can be done to your allroad's engine....except for that damned apr bi-pipe...unless you cut and weld...


----------

